# Atomisers- dont work



## dawidmNS (9 Jun 2011)

Hi

I recieved today 2 atomisers, I already set up everything, splitters, valves etc as ive got 2 of them for 2 pumps. And there are 2 things, 1 is diffusing but the other is not! then I was trying to change some things, regulate valves etc and both dont work! There isnt problem with pressure, because pressure is really high as I was even trying to get co2 for max. The problem is with atomisers as co2 doesnt go through. But 1 was working and now the same problem like with the other, pressure doesnt go through. Guys any advice how to solve it?

Regards
Dawid


----------



## foxfish (9 Jun 2011)

You mention "splitters" I am not sure how you have set this up but you will need around 2 bar of pressure supplied directly to each anatomiser.


----------



## chump54 (9 Jun 2011)

Hi Dawid, you could simplify the system so its just one atomiser, one valve and see if it all works. then swop over the atomisers and see if it is still all working.

Chris


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Jun 2011)

chump54 said:
			
		

> Hi Dawid, you could simplify the system so its just one atomiser, one valve and see if it all works. then swop over the atomisers and see if it is still all working.
> 
> Chris


+1   

Confirm that they both work on the simplified system then you can if there is a fault with both units.


----------



## dawidmNS (9 Jun 2011)

I will try all over again today or tomorrow morning. 
I was thinking about just 1 atomiser, but there are 2 spray bars at the back, next to each other. One of them could be even long enough to cover whole tank, but then what about the other which is quite short?

The pressure was that high that while disconecting pipes from booble counter, whole water from booble counter was pushed out by pressure. So that was confusing me the most.

Ok I will let you know once I will check everything again 

Regards
Dawid


----------



## dawidmNS (9 Jun 2011)

One more question, should I see a mist, small boobles are some times there isnt anything?


----------



## foxfish (9 Jun 2011)

I still don't know how you split up the devises, have you split the C02 line after the bubble counter ?

Yes you can see a fine mist but if the flow is coming out of a spray bar with lots of holes then you will need to look closely to see any micro bubbles.

One good quality atomiser will effectively dose at least 180 lts, how big is your tank?


----------



## dawidmNS (9 Jun 2011)

OK then:

Starting from the bottle:
1- splitter like this one: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0395832776
2- valves to regulate co2 like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0437570273
3- booble counter
4- atomizer


but I also tryed from the FE bottle without any valves, booble ounter etc straight into atomiser and still didnt work. The pressure in pipes is high, but no idea why it doesnt want to go through atomiser. Another thing i noticed, that once I disconected the pipe from atomiser, some of the water came into atomiser from the filter pipe , and once i connected everything again, the co2 just push the water back, but still no diffusing.

My tank is 180litres (Rio 180)

Atomisers I bought:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0635737776


The one which worked is 12/16 but now the same thing as other, even if I connect it without any valves, etc. (it was like a mist with small boobles)

Also because Ive got only 1 booble counter at this moment I was putting it for both and once I increased the co2, the boobles are showing then slowly stop, increase again, few boobles and then again stop. And after that when I opened the booble counter it was like little bomb and whole water just went off.


Sorry for my English, still learning,


Regards
Dawid


----------



## foxfish (9 Jun 2011)

All I can say is - there are lots of us using the same device with no problems but the normal fitting is .....

FE - pressure regulator set at 2 bar - bubble counter -  atomiser.

They do however clog up after some time, you then need to clean them in bleach but this can take months of use before they slow up.

I suspect you don't have enough pressure or a possible a leak along the line.


----------



## Jack middleton (9 Jun 2011)

When using a splitter you're presented with the following problem, gas will always take the path of least resistance, so if you have 2 atomisers then they're bound to be slightly different, one of them will operate at a lower pressure than the other, which is why only one will work, it can be difficult to get 2 atomisers using a splitter working correctly.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jun 2011)

Hi 
What Co2 tubing are you using?
You mentioned pumps do you mean external filters?
You need to use stiff Pneumatic tubing on the push fit needle valves and on other components of the set up if you intend to run 1.7 bar and above.
Also a Co2 check valve situated before the atomiser will help stop the back flow of water into the atomiser chamber.
hoggie


----------



## Bobtastic (9 Jun 2011)

Do you not need a needle valve for each leg that is connected to the Atomisers? This way you can ensure that you have the right flow of gas going to each of the diffusers?


----------



## Mortis (11 Jun 2011)

Maybe your CO2 is dissolving in the filter pipes before it reaches the tank which is why you cant see it. If as you say the water is getting pushed from the diffuser back into the filter pipes, then it should be working. If you hold you ear close to it and you can hear a fizzing type noise then it is working.


----------



## dawidmNS (11 Jun 2011)

Hahaha it works 

I dont know how but it works ^^ I was trying to connect it so many times yesterday, I spent whole day on that, and it still didnt work. Today I tryed one more time, the left one worked, then I tryed on the right one, it also worked! However, I will leave just one of them as I dont want to make it doesnt work again. And like one of ukaps members say before, 1 atomisers should be enough for 180 litres. 

What I will do is just to extend my spray bar just a little as it already cover 3/4 tank and the eheim spray bar which is just 1/4 of the lenght of the tank will be placed just under the other  

Ahh what i did also I removed booble counter, as I will need new one, so I will measure the co2 level for a while by looking on co2 drop checker. Good idea?

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2011)

glad you got it sorted Dawid. If your not using a bubble counter then yes keep a close eye on the drop checker and the fish also. if you dont have any fish then you dont need to worry too much


----------



## dawidmNS (13 Jun 2011)

Hello

One day it worked and on the second it didnt.

There is definetely problem with pressure;/ as I dont think there are any leaks.
Guys how can I increase the pressure? Im giving maximum on the regulator but it nothing changed. When it comes to normal glass diffuser then yes, but no with atomisers.

So once again, guys any idea how to increase the pressure?

Regards
Dawid


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2011)

What regulator are you using? And are you using high pressure co2 tubing


----------



## foxfish (13 Jun 2011)

You should have a pressure gauge on the regulator, what pressure does it read?
The last few I have bought were factory set at 1.5 bar.


----------



## dawidmNS (13 Jun 2011)

Hi

The bar which are showed is 1,4. However, even if I will give it to max, still stays the same.

For 20min my dad will be back so we will check it together and try to increase the pressure.


----------



## foxfish (13 Jun 2011)

There is normally an adjustment screw that can be very carefully turned with a screw driver but if you have a manual then please read that first as you will be playing with very high pressers that could be dangerous!!


----------



## Alastair (13 Jun 2011)

I've heard that they can take a couple of hours to get working properly once set. Bit as foxfish says, be careful as turning your working pressure up to max is an accident waiting to happen. They need about 2 bar pressure don't they?


----------



## dawidmNS (13 Jun 2011)

If I'd knew that it will be that easy to do, I won't even bother you guys   

I used imbus key (is it correct name?) and increased the bar up to 2.5. Now it works without problems.
Im runnig only 1, as 2 atomisers will be too much as 1 is doing great job.

Thank you
Dawid


----------



## foxfish (14 Jun 2011)

I am glade you have it sorted but 2.5 bar is a bit to much in my opinion as when you atomiser starts to clog up there will be a lot of unnecessary back pressure on your fitting!!
If it is a "UP" you have then they are designed to work at 1.7 bar but I set mine at just under 2bar.


----------



## dawidmNS (14 Jun 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I am glade you have it sorted but 2.5 bar is a bit to much in my opinion as when you atomiser starts to clog up there will be a lot of unnecessary back pressure on your fitting!!
> If it is a "UP" you have then they are designed to work at 1.7 bar but I set mine at just under 2bar.




I will check it once again, because yesterday it didnt work in lower than 2 bar, but maybe i didnt wait enough time, so I will check it again and see if it works at 2 bar.

Regards
Dawid


----------

